# Curly Tail



## Solomid (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello! I recently received a male golden retriever puppy as a gift after suddenly losing my golden retriever puppy. This male golden has a light golden color to the body but a darker orange color on the ears, I've never see a golden with this color marking. That is the first question, is this common? Second question, his tail is always curled up, except when he is asleep. 

This puppy was not picked out by myself, the things I know about him is, they found him on Craigslist, his parents are akc registered, he's received all of his shots, he is 9 weeks old. He is a few small puppy, I will attach a photo. Sorry it's blurry, puppies are hard to get a picture of haha
Y
Thank you!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

His ears are the color he will be. As he grows he will darken to be approximately the color of his ears when he is an adult.

The tail is called a "gay" tail, and is a fault. Not normal, but it happens sometimes. Means nothing, really.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

The tail is quite curly even for a gay tail. I would be curious to see a clear photo of his face. It is not unheard of for a mix breed to get registered as a purebred if someone falsifies registration forms. 

I have a friend who breeds Shiba Inus and that is what this tail reminds me of. 

Ultimately, it means nothing to his health.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

At first glance I thought Shiba or Malamute tail. I would not expect that to ever be any better or different and it may become worse.

Their ears are the color depth that their body coat will be when they lose the puppy coat. 

What a gift!


----------



## Solomid (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah, I thought it was odd it was so curly for a purebred golden retriever. Is it possible to buy a kit for a DNA test?


----------



## Solomid (Dec 7, 2016)

Note, we just wanted to see how big the collar was in the one picture. We weren't choking him lol


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Solomid said:


> Yeah, I thought it was odd it was so curly for a purebred golden retriever. Is it possible to buy a kit for a DNA test?


They do make a DNA test for breed but it's notoriously un-reliable. However, if you did do one and it came back w other groups, such as working (Mal) or non-sporting (Shiba)then for certain I would assume it was correct. If it comes back w other Sporting dogs in it, I don't know of any who have that tail type and set.


----------



## julianne85 (Sep 1, 2016)

He's a cutie pie. Your very lucky urple_heart:


----------



## Solomid (Dec 7, 2016)

He has a good temperament, plays nice with my nieces, loves being held and cuddling up with you, interested in the cat but doesn't chase when he walks away. He has very light bones. Feels like I'm holding a kitten or rabbit. It's possible because he is so young he's so light. I've only had one other golden and she was very heavy set, big bones but not fat.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

His face now does seem quite golden. He is very small for a 9 week old puppy. 

You certainly could do the DNA but does it really matter to you? He is so cute I would be head over heels already. ?


----------

